# Roads, Streets, Trails, Airlines, Railways, Etc... - Estradas, Ruas, Trilhas, Linhas Aéreas, Ferrovias, Etc...



## PU1JFC_2 (Jul 3, 2012)

.







​.
*Roads, Streets, Trails, Airlines, Railways etc . . .
Estradas, Ruas, Trilhas, Linhas Aéreas, Ferrovias etc . . .*

:dance:​ 
.


----------



## PU1JFC_2 (Jul 3, 2012)

*Serra do Rio do Rastro - Ridge Of Track's River*

.

*Winner* of the International Contest (Europe) Most Spectacular Road Of The World 

*Vencedora* do Concurso Internacional (Europa) da Estrada Mais Espetacular Do Mundo

.
*Serra do Rio do Rastro - Ridge Of Track's River*










.

Localização (Localization):

https://www.google.com.br/maps/plac...2!3m1!1s0x9521babdadfb0655:0x7f5960d93c23fa83 

.






.


----------



## PU1JFC_2 (Jul 3, 2012)

*Pedra do Cortiço - Cortiço Stone - Caminhada - Track*

.

*Pedra do Cortiço - Cortiço Stone

Caminhada - Track *

Stone Cortiço, with more than 1,000 meters (taller than the dominant point of the Rio de Janeiro City).
Minded to alpinism of high level in his face southeast (SE - 129,74º), or trail in the southwest face (SO - 200,71º).

Its geographical coordinates are -22.541520 (22 ° 32 '29 S) latitude and -43.193749 (43 ° 11' 37) of longitude.

.

Pedra do Cortiço, com mais de 1.000 metros (mais alta que o ponto dominante da Cidade do Rio de Janeiro). 
Propensa a alpinismo de alto nível na sua face sudeste (SE - 129,74º), ou a caminhadas na face sudoeste (SO - 200,71º). 

Suas coordenadas geográficas são -22.541520 (22° 32' 29 S) de latitude e -43.193749 (43° 11' 37 O) de longitude.

.








.
.






.
.


----------



## PU1JFC_2 (Jul 3, 2012)

*First Railroad in South America - Primeira Estrada de Ferro da América do Sul*

.


*First Railroad in South America​*
*Primeira Estrada de Ferro da América do Sul​*
.








.

. . . . . The First Railroad in South America, Railroad Mauá after Railroad Prince of Grand Pará, was extended through the valley and also come these Cortiço Stone and Friar's Head mountains. There are still ruins of this historic site. Follows the route of the RJ-107, tangent to the southwest face of the Cortiço's Stone.
Cortiço's Stone to the background.
.
. . . . . A Primeira Estrada de Ferro da América do Sul, Estrada de Ferro Mauá, depois Estrada de Ferro Príncipe Grão-Pará, foi estendida e também perspassou pelo vale destas montanhas Pedra do Cortiço e Cabeça do Frade. Ainda existem ruínas neste local histórico. Segue o traçado da RJ-107, tangenciando a face sudoeste da Pedra do Cortiço.
Pedra do Cortiço ao fundo.

.


----------



## PU1JFC_2 (Jul 3, 2012)

*1º Airplane Self-Propelled Of World - 1º Avião Autopropulsado do Mundo*

.

*1º Airplane Self-Propelled Of World - 1º Avião Autopropulsado do Mundo​*
.








.

14 Bis - *Alberto Santos Dumond* - Father Of Aviation

14 Bis - *Alberto Santos Dumond* - Pai da Aviação​
.


----------



## PU1JFC_2 (Jul 3, 2012)

*1º Airplane Self-Propelled Of World - 1º Avião Autopropulsado do Mundo - 14 Bis - Large Image*

.

*Large Image

14 Bis - 1º Airplane Self-Propelled Of World - 1º Avião Autopropulsado do Mundo​*
.









.


----------



## PU1JFC_2 (Jul 3, 2012)

*Pamban Bridge - Ponte Pambam - Índia*

.

*Pamban Bridge - Ponte Pambam - Índia​*





.


----------



## PU1JFC_2 (Jul 3, 2012)

*Railway Curtiba-Paranaguá - Estrada de Ferro Curitiba-Paranaguá - Brazil*

.

*Railway Curtiba-Paranaguá - Estrada de Ferro Curitiba-Paranaguá - Brazil​*
.






.


----------



## PU1JFC_2 (Jul 3, 2012)

*Railway Vitória-Minas - Estrada de Ferro Vitória-Minas - Brazi*

.

*Railway Vitória-Minas - Estrada de Ferro Vitória-Minas - Brazil​*
.






.








.
.


----------



## PU1JFC_2 (Jul 3, 2012)

*Sugar Loaf - Pão de Açúcar - Rio - Brazil*

.

*Sugar Loaf - Pão de Açúcar - Rio - Brazil​*.






.






.
.


----------



## PU1JFC_2 (Jul 3, 2012)

*Vulcan - Vulcão*

.

*Vulcan - Vulcão*​
*Casimiro de Abreu - RJ - Brasil​*.








.








.
.


----------



## PU1JFC_2 (Jul 3, 2012)

*Sleeping Giant - Gigante Dormindo*

​.

*Sleeping Giant - Gigante Dormindo - Rio - Brasil​*
.








.








.






.






.






.
.


----------



## PU1JFC_2 (Jul 3, 2012)

*City - Cidade - Rio de Janeiro - Rio - Brazil*

.

*City - Cidade - Rio de Janeiro - Rio - Brazil*

*Wonderful City - Cidade Maravilhosa*

.





.










*Large Image - Imagem Grande - Link:*

http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/69367428.jpg

.
.


----------



## PU1JFC_2 (Jul 3, 2012)

*Black Consciousness*

.

*November 20 - Day of Black Consciousness*
*20 de Novembro - Dia da Consciência Negra*

.










.










.










.










.


----------



## PU1JFC_2 (Jul 3, 2012)

*Airplane - Avião . . .*


----------



## elculo (Aug 18, 2009)

Ok, these are brasilian videos about whatsoever except for skyscrapers.
What is this thread (well, normally a thread contains posts by different users, so let's call this a showbox) doing in the skyscraper section?

:bash:


----------



## PU1JFC_2 (Jul 3, 2012)

.
*Welcome! Bem-vindo(a)!​*.






.


----------



## PU1JFC_2 (Jul 3, 2012)

.







​ .


elculo said:


> Ok, these are brasilian videos about whatsoever except for skyscrapers.
> What is this thread (well, normally a thread contains posts by different users, so let's call this a showbox) doing in the skyscraper section?
> 
> :bash:


----------

